# New to Forum -need help with pump



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello  I have been lurking for a little while now and have been plucking up the courage to post.   I have just started on the Accuchek Combo pump on Thursday.  I have been type 1 for 27 years and had various ups and downs over the years!   I am on saline for the weekend and going live on Monday morning with insulin.  I have come up against a problem and don't know if anyone can help me.  I have lost the blue tooth connection and despite following all the instructions in the manual and talking to the helpline cannot solve it.  I get an error message saying Pump not Available.  Ensure Bluetooth is on and pump is within range of meter.  Bluetooth is switched on, both on the meter and pump and it is definitely in range.  The careline advised a battery change for the handset meter.  They said if this does not work as I am only on saline I will have to get hospital to sort it out on Monday.  Has anyone got any ideas.  Thanks in advance.   Sharon


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi pinksha, welcome to the forum  I believe we do have a couple of members with that pump, so I will move this to the pumping section as it's a fairly specific pumping question and there's more of a chance someone will spot it there 

In the meantime, I wonder if the following might be useful? It's an online tutorial for the Combo.

http://www.accu-chek.co.uk/microsites/CAT/index.html


----------



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you.  I don't think I am being too stupid, mu husband has had a good look as well,  but this is the first real play about with it so I might have just done something silly


----------



## KateR (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi pinksha. Welcome to the forum. I hope some of our pumping members will be able to help you soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2013)

pinksha said:


> Thank you.  I don't think I am being too stupid, mu husband has had a good look as well,  but this is the first real play about with it so I might have just done something silly



I just added a link to my previous post - you might not have seen it


----------



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, I didn't see it   I will look now.  Thank you.


----------



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Northener, thank you for the link - I appear to have that information in the training DVD that comes with the pump, and as far as I can tell, I have done what it says.  I have to pop out now for a couple of hours, I will check back later and see if anybody uses this pump and has any advice.  Thank you so much for trying to help me.  Hopefully in a few weeks I might be able to answer questions for other people new to this pump   I will stop lurking and try and join in!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2013)

pinksha said:


> Northener, thank you for the link - I appear to have that information in the training DVD that comes with the pump, and as far as I can tell, I have done what it says.  I have to pop out now for a couple of hours, I will check back later and see if anybody uses this pump and has any advice.  Thank you so much for trying to help me.  Hopefully in a few weeks I might be able to answer questions for other people new to this pump   I will stop lurking and try and join in!



No problems, hope you can find a solution


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2013)

I am sure some combo users will be on shortly. I use medtronic but good luck getting it sorted


----------



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.  Just an update, after several hours of playing about i feel like I know a lot more about the functions of my new pump.  I had to remove the Bluetooth setting, start again, put a new code to the handset which was generated by the pump.  Phew, all this before I have even started with insulin  I am hoping the connection remains and I don't have to repeat this too often.  At least I have written down everything I tried so the rep will see it on Monday, also the error code is recorded in the pump history for the rep and pump nurse to see.  Feeling a bit nervous about Monday now.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 6, 2013)

Glad you worked it out.  Now that you have, and you've learned such a lot about the pump, you're ready to roll.  Good luck on Monday.


----------



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you Lee Lee, they told me to play with the settings over the weekend, I have certainly done that


----------



## Redkite (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi pinksha, welcome to the forum . My son uses the Medtronic Veo so I can't help with things specific to the combo, however I believe that you can still perform basic things like giving yourself a bolus directly on the pump without using the handset.  Looks like you'll have a few questions for the team on Monday!


----------



## pinksha (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Redkite, I sure will


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2013)

LOL - had I seen this sooner I'd have guessed you'd somehow managed to 'unmatch' your meter and pump.

My meter went base over apex about a couple of months in, they replaced it immediately of course  but it's a palaver putting those great long numbers in, isn't it?

When there's no connection you have to tell the pump the meter's code and the meter the pump's code.  Before I had the thing I used to wonder what would happen if eg 3 Combo users were at a dining table together and all of us bolused simultaneously - I was quite relieved when I found out it wasn't possible to get someone else's dose of insulin by accident !

I discovered about an hour ago that I was still on 'French' time !  We've been back just over a week ........


----------



## pinksha (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Trothywench.  I am glad there is somebody else who uses this pump on here, would you mind if I asked a few questions over the next few days?  

The first question is probably a stupid one. Any idea what I might have done to cause this, I would like to try and not do it again lol.  What worried us ever so slightly was the fact in still said it was matched, both on the pump and the handset, to each other with the model number listed, so it did not appear it had become 'unmatched', if you know what I mean!

Hope it is okay to ask questions so soon after my first post.


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Pinksha. I've had the Combo for over a year now and never had the problem you experienced, and don't recall any other Combo user reporting any thing like that on this forum.

I had to change my meter about a year ago as it had dodgy battery contacts, and had to go through the palaver of re-pairing it with the pump. Occasionally the Blutooth pairing between pump and meter is a bit flaky, but they get together in the end.

Feel free to ask any questions about the Combo. There's quite a few members that use it.

Good luck when you go live tomorrow.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Pinksha welcome to the forum. Please ask as many questions as you want. I got my combo in November and think it is brilliant. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to your very interesting question.


----------



## pinksha (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies.  I have a slight concern about this error that occurred as I also belong to a Facebook users group specifically for this pump and a lady told me she had this problem with her daughter's pump and Roche basically told her it was not a 'common' problem and shouldn't really happen.  Her daughter's did this three times and in her words is 'now at the back of the cupboard', as her daughter went back onto her pen.

I am certainly not one to be beaten and if this does happen regularly I will take it up with my pump nurse, who appears to be brilliant.

Thanks again and I hope I don't drive people mad with my future questions


----------



## Phil65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Pinksha,

I've had the combo for just over 2 years, very occasionally i have a problem with the battery contacts that led to bluetooth failure, just have to play about with them and then all is fine.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2013)

OOh, I'd forgotten about  the battery contacts thing Phil - That was very common at one time but as you say, easily remedied by taking the battery out and tweaking the contacts a bit.

The only times I've lost Bluetooth are if I've accidentally turned either the meter or the pump off or another time I was sitting waiting to eat a barbecue meal at a friend's house and No Joy, until I realised the table was stainless steel (her husband works in stainless LOL) - meter on top, pocket with pump underneath!


----------

